

Berlin on the Road to Becoming a Start-Up Mecca - chalst
http://www.spiegel.de/international/business/0,1518,758097,00.html

======
vog
Whenever I read Paul Graham's articles about the startup culture in Silicon
Valley, I thought: Here in Berlin, things are quite similar. We have lots of
well-functioning coworking spaces, hacker spaces, and a huge number of User
Groups.

However, I never came to the conclusion that this would make Berlin a "start-
up mecca". I simply couldn't know, as I've never lived in Silicon Valley and
thus don't have any base for comparison.

Maybe I've underestimated Berlin.

~~~
chalst
It's clearly not going to be like Silicon Valley: little in the way of VC
finance, the biggest companies headquartered around here are Mittelstand, &c.

But it is a fantastically attractive location for programmers, and capable of
meeting some kind of critical mass. Maybe it could be a start-up location more
focussed on growing into a company like Ferruccio Lamborghini than General
Motors.

------
chalst
Obligatory links

1\. Older HN story, _London Is Gonna Be Pissed, But We Prefer Berlin for
Startups_ (techcrunch.com) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2573513>

2\. <http://siliconallee.com/>

